# Ladies carry Rhino pistol!... ?



## M.R. (Jan 15, 2013)

Guys I know many of you on here are top notch & really up on whats out there.
I had a lady friend that just joined the NRA ask me what I thought of this pistol.
Any pro's or con's with it, or something better available?


2 inch barrel
glat cylinder
concealability
hidden hammer
minimal recoil

Chiappa Firearms


----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 15, 2013)

Interesting design. I don't like the grip thing. The way I shoot I would get some burns. Going from that grip style to a regular would be a issue for a lot of people.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 15, 2013)

I've watched some clips of it on YouTube -- the .357 model. I have a friend 
who is a pistol trainer I desire to look it over. He can give me the "straight
skinny." Otherwise I was impressed with what I saw.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Jan 15, 2013)

M.R. said:


> Guys I know many of you on here are top notch & really up on whats out there.
> I had a lady friend that just joined the NRA ask me what I thought of this pistol.
> Any pro's or con's with it, or something better available?
> 
> ...




Looks like a good carry weapon for a guy or gal, do u know pricing..

Bob....


----------

